# buying posing pants for show



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

anybody no best place to get them from and best colour to get???


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Make some out of cling-film :thumb: :lol:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

yuck @ the thort of sweaty bollox


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

flexwright said:


> anybody no best place to get them from and best colour to get???


black for day show, any colour for night.....

Andreas Cahling ones are what most ppl use....

http://www.physiquebodyshop.com/shop/product.php?area_id=3&section_id=27&product_id=117


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

do i get these of the ne, if so where too???


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Id want like bright blue with white racing stripes.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

you recon these would be good for a first time on stage


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

do they do different types of pants, i have seen the shinny type but do they also do a matt(no shinny) pants


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

You can get your trunks from http://www.leisureleefitness.com/ :thumb:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cool, thankyou for the link there staffy, didnt know flex was sponsered for briefs


----------

